# Lost a hunting and fishing buddy yesterday. Prayers please



## Allen Waters (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I don't know what to say, I found out this morning I have lost a good friend. He's my fishing and hunting buddy and a Woody's member. We have made some great memories hunting, fishing and playing ball.

 James (Bubba) Moore was a good friend, loved his family, and God. He will be missed by many. He has left behind a young son. Please Pray for his family, Friends, and most importantly his son. Thanks

God bless you Bubba! I will miss you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

I`m sorry to hear that. Our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 15, 2011)

My prayers lifted for his family and friends. May God comfort them all.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers to the family & friends


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers, stay strong.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers for the family and for Woody's.  We lost a good one.


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PurpleRose (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  Prayers sent!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 15, 2011)

sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers sent for the entire Family and Friends....I'm sorry to hear this, he will be missed here on Woody's for sure.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2011)

I also am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Sad news! My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 15, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry for the news brother


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry for you lost. prayer sent. Keep tacking his son in the woods and lake with you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 16, 2011)

prayers for comfort and support


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 16, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the support and prayers. I am having a hard time with this so I cannot imagine what his family is going through. Really hard to accept a life cut short. Especially when there is a young son involved.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I could say the right thing. I lost my good friend and hunting buddy 11 months ago. Leukemia got him. Last hunting season was a challenge to deal with it, because everything reminded me of that day. Keep the faith, and remember the good times you 2 had. Thats about all I can say. To be honest with you, it is difficult for me still 11 months later, but I am coping. Time will do some healing I suppose. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## olered (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 16, 2011)

may the brother rest in peace and the friends and family be comforted


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for your loss! Prayers sent!


----------



## turk2di (Aug 20, 2011)

Saddened to read this...prayers sent!


----------



## lablover (Aug 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this.  Prayers for you and all the family.


----------



## jsimages (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry to hear of the passing of your friend and a woodys family member. may god bless you and his family during this trying time. prayers sent and god bless


----------

